# Cheat sheet needed



## formerniq (Oct 11, 2009)

I appologize that I am not able to introduce myself properly. I am currently touring Europe and have very little time up my sleeve. But to summarize; 11 days ago I was in amsterdam and tried cannibus for the first time (I am 26). Not sure exactly why i tried it - i had no intention of getting stoned before getting to amsterdam - but i guess i was influenced by 'the power of context' on arrival.?

Cannibus does not seem to affect me in the same way as other people. After smoking 2 joints I felt absolutely nothing. This led me to foolishly believe that I was somehow immune to its affects. In a moment of absolute stupidity (which I now deeply regret) I decided to up the antes and try a spacecake (cake loaded with cannibus). 30mins later a panic attack ensued. It was like nothing I have ever experienced before... I thought I was going to die.?

Ever since the space cake experience I have not felt the same. My conscious experience is different. My mind feels somewhat numb, and distanced from reality. As far as i can tell my rationality and intelligence is still in tact. I just don't feel the same - i don't feel sharp. It is like there is a degree of separation between my sensory inputs and my conscious mind.?

My spatial awareness has also been affected. Everything feels a bit shakey, like a drunken walk. Strangely my coordination/motorskills still seems to be ok, but i haven't tried playing sport yet.?

My mind seems incapable of relaxing. I am constantly obsessing over what is wrong with me, which ultimately makes me panic. I believe I am experiencing DP/DR.?

I am currently in Germany, and will be visiting 3 more countries before I return home. I intend to seek professional advice when I get back, but for now I really need a cheat sheet to help me manage this condition for the remainder of my 'holiday'. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could post tips on what I should/shouldn't do. My observations so far;
- sugar seems to help
- caffeine seems to hinder. This is a shame because I love coffee.?
- focussing on something small like reading a book, writing an email or playing a phone game seems to help. I am unsure of why this helps. Is it because it distracts my mind from panic-inducing thoughts? Or is it because it reduces the amount of external stimulus that my brain has to deal with? Perhaps both.
- crowded areas with lots of light, colour and noise are undesirable.
- I have always enjoyed tea, but it now seems more soothing than ever.
-?repetitive patterns induce spatial distortion. Pre-Amsterdam I thought the cobbled roads in Europe were charming. Post-Amsterdam I hate them. The roads are paved with a recurring ?arc pattern. Looking at this pattern now makes me feel strange/disoriented. Spiral staircases have never been fun, but now I despise them even more.
- alcohole will not relieve my symptoms, but rather masks them. It takes significantly less alcohole for me to feel drunk than it previously did. When I am drunk, it feels authentic.

These are the observations I have made over the past 10 days. No doubt someone who has struggled with this for longer can add a few more do's and don'ts to this list. I would be very appreciative of any tips to help me deal with this until I can get propper help. With limited time & Internet access it is difficult for me to trawl through the entire forum.

One more thing. Can anyone recommend good professional help in Perth, Australia??? ?


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like DP.

A lot of people don't get high the first time they smoke- that could be why you smoked 2 joints and felt nothing- but eating the space cake was a huge mistake. How much time did you give it between smoking the joints and eating the cake? The first time I smoked I didn't feel anything either, until I started to walk around. A couple minutes after smoking, it hit me like a rock.

Was this your first ever panic attack? A lot of people can trace their first DP experience back to an episode of too much drug ingestion.

You need to relax. Your brain just went through a horrible anxiety filled nightmare. You need to fill it up with some feel-good activities. Get some good cardio, have sex, do things that make you feel good. Keep with the things that make you concentrate- like reading a book.

You can also look into a sublingual b vitamin, choline and inositol. Your brain chemistry is probably just a little screwy right now because of the panic attack.

Don't worry, you don't have brain damage. Cannabis, unlike alcohol, doesn't cause brain damage.


----------



## catalyzt (Oct 30, 2009)

i am new here and by no means an expert
pot always made me freak out lol
but one question
are you sure the "space cake"
only contained cannabis?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Like dragonhat said, dont worry you dont have braindamage. Most probably you just got very very very high. Cannabis in cakes/food/candy etc is more easily taken up by the body and stays in your system longer, and if you smoked a few joints before that, well thats alot of weed. I would advise you to seek help as soon as possible, healthcare in europe is generally excellent and cheap/free. Just get to the nearest hospital/carecentral/whatever and they?ll help you. By the way it can take up to several weeks/months for the THC (the psychoactive substance in cannabis, well the main one anyways) to dissapear from your system, So you could just try and keep as calm as possible and be as stressfree as possible. The vitamins are a good idea aswell. But if I were in your situation I would seek help. Do both.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

your symptoms are identical to mine, get some L-theanine 200 mg as soon as you can, it is helping dramatically. if you want to know more send me a personal message.


----------

